# CDC 2019 Smoking & Vaping Data



## Hooked (10/10/20)

https://rodutobaccotruth.blogspot.com/2020/10/cdc-2019-smoking-vaping-data.html
7 Oct. 2020

"The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has released data from the 2019 National Health Interview Survey (NHIS)...

The prevalence of current smoking was 13.6%, which was not a significant change from 2018 (13.7%); that’s 34.1 million. Twenty-two percent of Americans were former smokers, the same as the year before. 

Prevalence of current vaping increased from 3.2% in 2018, to 4.3% in 2019. That translates to about 10.82 million American adult vapers in 2019, up from 8.07 million the year before. That is the second annual increase and it represents the largest number of vapers since the CDC started tracking e-cigarette use in 2014.

The 10.82 million adult vapers includes 4 million current vapers who are also current smokers...

Despite the misinformation campaign against smoke-free substitutes, the number of current vapers who were former smokers increased from 3.04 million in 2018, to 4.27 million in 2019. That is over one million more than the year before, and the highest number since tracking started. 

Note that there were 2.55 million never smokers who vaped in 2019, up from 1.71 million the year before. In addition, the age profile shifted, becoming a little older. In 2018, over two-thirds of this group were 18-24 years old, dropping to 58 percent in 2019. About one quarter were 25-34 years old, and ten percent were 35-44 years old."

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Silver (10/10/20)

Thanks @Hooked 
This is a great chart!

so one wants to see as many former smokers as possible in the vaping population 
Ie those who have switched from smoking to vaping 
Seems to be moving in the right direction
Good to see

would be great if such data was available for South Africa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (10/10/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> This is a great chart!
> 
> so one wants to see as many former smokers as possible in the vaping population
> ...


Great to see the climb in former smokers, but I can virtually guarantee that the focus area there will be on the portion that had never smoked and taken up vaping having gone up. 

And although it doesn’t differentiate, I wonder how many of those would have ended up smoking instead of vaping, and what the reasoning was in them making the choice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stew (10/10/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Great to see the climb in former smokers, but I can virtually guarantee that the focus area there will be on the portion that had never smoked and taken up vaping having gone up.
> And although it doesn’t differentiate, I wonder how many of those would have ended up smoking instead of vaping, and what the reasoning was in them making the choice.


FOMO

Reactions: Like 3


----------

